# Mac Baren Symphony



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

A blend of Virginia, Cavendish, and Burley tobaccos. Being new to smoking myself, I can't accurately tell you the exact moment each leaf comes into play. I received a small pouch of this along with my first corncob, and out of the pouch it smells sweet, strong, and exact what I would expect tobacco to smell like; it was kind of heady and made me think of plain chewing tobacco in its scent.

The first 1/3 of the bowl tasted like pure tobacco, mixed with the slight flavor of a smooth cigarette, like a Marlboro Red perhaps. I found this acceptable for a free sample, and a neutral-graded three star blend (Tobacco Reviews).

As the 2/3 came into play, the flavor worsened slightly, tasting more like a cheap smoke, with most hints of tobacco gone. Think Marlboro Red turning into 100s, just a smoky taste with weaker tobacco.

The fresh taste was a subtle undertone however, and by the 3/3 of the bowl, the good flavor was almost back completely - nice tobacco once again. I left very little in the bowl, only because I probably mistook the blackened leaves for ashes and shook them out.

Being that it's cold out, I feel that I would've enjoyed this more if I were warmer, as I hurried somewhat to finish the bowl, with slight tongue bite following my hastiness.

I love the smell out of the bag, and the first third of this blend, but think of it as nothing more than a good starting point for a newbie. Relatively bland, just there to teach you how to handle tobacco. I had to relight 3-5 times during the short time I smoked...maybe a half and hour, and I would probably smoke this blend once more just to test it, as I have some left.

The lingering scent on my hands though, is wonderful.

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=R&TID=710

Kegan p


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

kzm007 said:


> A blend of Virginia, Cavendish, and Burley tobaccos. Being new to smoking myself, I can't accurately tell you the exact moment each leaf comes into play. I received a small pouch of this along with my first corncob, and out of the pouch it smells sweet, strong, and exact what I would expect tobacco to smell like; it was kind of heady and made me think of plain chewing tobacco in its scent.
> 
> The first 1/3 of the bowl tasted like pure tobacco, mixed with the slight flavor of a smooth cigarette, like a Marlboro Red perhaps. I found this acceptable for a free sample, and a neutral-graded three star blend (Tobacco Reviews).
> 
> ...


Just an update, the last 1/3 of the pouch tasted like stale cigarettes. I probably won't be smoking this again. All I can taste is ashes.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never been a big fan of MacBaren's blends and Symphony is no exception. Most leave an bad after taste. Some do smell good in the tin ,however thats where it stops. What exactly are you looking for in a tobacco: taste,strength,room note,etc???? I've puffed on these old things for 42 years now and I still like to experiment and try new and different pipes and blends. That's what makes it fun and interesting


Mike


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> I've never been a big fan of MacBaren's blends and Symphony is no exception. Most leave an bad after taste. Some do smell good in the tin ,however thats where it stops. What exactly are you looking for in a tobacco: taste,strength,room note,etc???? I've puffed on these old things for 42 years now and I still like to experiment and try new and different pipes and blends. That's what makes it fun and interesting
> 
> Mike


Oh, gee. To start out with, I would say low nicotine. The MB was '3' and the first bowl didn't faze me, but the final 1/3 of the pouch gave me a headache.

Secondly, maybe something a little sweet. I enjoyed the light tobacco flavor that it began with, but I'm almost afraid to ask for anything too similar, lest you recommend something overpowering in flavor; be nice to the newb lol.

As for room note, I like vanilla, but I would be game for anything. I'm low on funds being in school, but I'm making a list of what to buy.

So that's low nicotine, easy on the tobacco, kind of sweet maybe, with vanilla or something gentle to taste/smell.

Let 'er go, Professor! :tu


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

KZM007:
Got just what you need. It's low in nicotine,Vanilla, excellent room note and inexpensive. Send me a PM with you address and I'll send you some. I think you'll enjoy it .:dr Kindest Reguards
Mike:tu


----------

